# Altersfreigabe: Warum hält Deutschland an der USK fest?



## Zocker_Boy (28. Januar 2018)

*Altersfreigabe: Warum hält Deutschland an der USK fest?*

Warum hält die deutsche Bundesregierung eigentlich für die Altersfreigabe von Medien so eisern an der USK und FSK fest und übernimmt für Spiele und Filme die Einstufung der PEGI nicht? Hat das irgendwelche besonderen Gründe?

Es gibt zwar einige Ausnahmen, aber meistens ist die Altersfreigabe bei beiden Instituten sowieso identisch. Ich finde es daher ziemlich starrsinnig, dass man da wieder eine eigene Suppe kocht und wahrscheinlich auch wieder unnötig Steuergelder verbrät, anstatt ein paar Köpfe ins Gremium der PEGI zu schicken und deren Empfehlungen zu übernehmen.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Altersfreigabe: Warum hält Deutschland an der USK fest?*

Jedes Land hat eben andere Kriterien für die Einstufung.


----------



## Cinnayum (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Altersfreigabe: Warum hält Deutschland an der USK fest?*

Die Regierung schreibt nicht vor, dass die USK die Spiele prüft.

Die Hersteller sind nur zur Kennzeichnung mit vorgegebenen Altersstufen verpflichtet.
Sie haben sich halt als e.V. mit zwei Trägergesellschaften in der USK organisiert, um die Kosten gleichmäßig zu verteilen.
Einzig der "Sachverständige", der die Entscheidungen fällt ist von den Ländern / dem Bund bestellt und auch bezahlt.

Wenn die Kennzeichnungsgröße (im Gesetz mit "deutlich sichtbar" beschrieben und den Ausführungsbestimmungen sicherlich mit Abmaßen hinterlegt) stimmt und die deutschen Altersstufen anders wären (7 statt 6 und 13 statt 12 als Beispiel), könnte auch das PEGI-Siegel herhalten.

Aber am Ende: Wen juckt das? Es steht irgendne Zahl drauf, und die Frau an der Kasse muss gucken, dass der Käufer alt genug ist.
Im digitalen Vertrieb fällt es eh nicht weiter auf. Und mein Steam-Account wird auch demnächst volljährig  .


----------

